# Looking for someone to help me redo my boat lift.



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

We are moving to a house on a canal in Gulf Breeze on Dec. 30th. The existing boat house and lift uses a strap system suitable for a pontoon boat but I have a center console. I would like for someone to estimate to work needed to convert this lift to a more suitable one.



Thanks - this looks like a great forum and I look forward to spending some time here :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag



Aaron


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

My neighbor has a strap lift for his mono hull and swears by it. He lives in Poly Isle there in GB as well and he's also a forum member if you want to see it or talk to him.

Al


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Al - I would like to talk to him... I'll send you a pm.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

we live in poly isles- gulf breeze and have the strap lift. Our boat is 16 1/2 ft cape horn. center console. it seems to accomodate the boatvery wellas the water levels here are often low/especially in winter. . Got her out today without a problem. (with a red on the first cast!!!)


----------

